# Stocking a 55 with demasoni



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Hi every one I just wanted to know what your opinions are about how I should go about stocking a 55g Lon with demasoni.

What other cichlids go well with them other than labs ?


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

My suggestion, whatever else you decide to stock, would be to go with at least a 15 Dem group. The more the merrier. I have 17 in my 55 and they very happy indeed as far as other tank mates, yellow labs are good because they don't grow extremely large. Yellow tail acei are also good but can get pretty big.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you going Demasoni now instead of the cobue?


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Ever since I increased my dem group to 20 something they have been much better behaved. No one getting killed.


----------



## JSI (Jan 18, 2012)

As long as they are not stripped or blue they "should" work. I have red zebras with them and they don't really care about anything that doesn't look like them. 

At least so far


----------



## dbart01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Agree 100% with JSI, Dems like to attack anything that resembles their colour scheme. Which is why yellow labs work well with them. Any other fish that looks different "should" be okay. But you just have to try and see.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

I have yellow labs, synodontis cats, plecos and clown loaches in one tank with my demasonis and so far so good. Think key is to have lots of caves and hidding places. Have not seen any aggression so far. Did see one dead demasoni but not sure if he died of natural causes or if he was a victim of another male. Don't know if it was even a male one. Hope that that helps.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Ok thanks every one for the advice.

And Tristan I am learning about this for now as half the fish I had told you about I just found dead after my vacation.... 😂😂😭😭
The heater stopped working and temp went down to 57F 

Also should I buy 20 (.75") demasoni fry and throw them in with my albino lab fry ($20) ? Or 3 groups of 5 from some one on here and add them one group every week ( $50-60$) 
Or


----------



## JSI (Jan 18, 2012)

Adding all at once is the best way to go.

Fish added later will have to fight with the ones that have already claimed territories.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Thanks JSI 
IN your opinion would 25 demasoni and 10 albino yellow labs and a syno catfish be too much for a 55g


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

What is your guys opinion on my question 
Above ?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

That does seem like a lot in a 55 gallon. Personally I would prob do less than that. keep in mind when fully grown demasoni can reach over 3 inches. twenty five 3" fish in a 55 alone would be a lot.

If in doubt, call Mike at Finatics Aquarium. He's been doing this far longer than most anyone else on here. He can prob give you a good idea on stocking.

I currently have my Demasoni with White labs and some Goby cichlids. They are in a 55 gallon growing out. 

If you want to do something different than demasoni and yellow labs, you could try my initial idea... Demasoni, white labs, and some red by reds. should give you a nice contrast.

My Demasoni breeders are currently mixed with White Labs, and Ps. Deep Magunga's, and a small group of Ruby Reds that grew up in the same tank (all my breeders were raised frm fry/juvie's so I can pick out my groups).


----------



## JSI (Jan 18, 2012)

35 mbuna would be alright maybe to start out. You definetly can't have 35 adults in a 48" tank.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

How about 16 demasoni 
1 cobue or white top male
And 3 white OR yellow labs ?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Not sure how well the cboue or white top would work. THey are blue striped fish. Demasoni may fued with them. or it could go perfectly well. Hard to say.

I never had demasoni with other blue striped fish so I can't speak for it. But i was always told to avoid it.

Anyone have any experience with such combination? as for the quantities, Try it out. check your parameters. If they are stable, and your fish are happy why not.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I know 03pilot does cobue demasoni acei and pearlmutt in a 90 
But I wonder if just cobue and demasoni will work in a 55


----------

